# 2018 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/ 300hp G2



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

NOW AVAILABLE IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
2018 SHOALWATER 23 CAT POWERED BY A 300HP EVINRUDE G2. Loaded with options including an SS console on a raised platform with cushioned seat and live well, hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim, stainless steel prop, custom bucket seats, powder coated aluminum, 55gal fuel tank, removable rear bench seat, 8ft Power Pole Blades, transom live well, Minn Kota 24v Ipilot, hybrid cap w/ fiberglass lids, Wetsounds stereo w/ Sub and 3 pairs 6" speakers, glove box, 20" LED light bar, hydraulic steering and tilt helm, courtesy lights, Lenco Trim tabs w/ LED indicator, 2 Pro Air bubbler on both live wells, Lowrance Elite 7, blacked out aluminum trailer w/ aluminum wheels and spare tire. 277hrs and motor coverage 12-01-27 Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call today at 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

